# BUILD JOURNAL - Custom In-Wall Vivarium



## ulyssis

Hi Everyone,

I recently posted a thread asking the community's opinion on 2 different custom vivarium ideas I had. There was an in-wall idea and a 360 cube. The winner from that was the in-wall. Here's a quick mock-up of the idea I had for the in-wall:










I've started planning this project in more detail and wanted to share with the community the build from start to finish. I will need help along the way so this would be good place to keep all conversations regarding this custom viv grouped together. This is going to be a long build. Probably close to a year when its all said and done from first cut into drywall, to tank construction, to hardscaping, to planting, to grow in and finally the introduction of frogs.

PLANNING STAGE

*THE LOCATION*

Here is the recessed wall I am going to be working with along with dimensions and even stud locations. The main goal of this build is to have the final product look like it was built into the house as part of the decor. When completed, all the internal workings of the tank will be hidden from the viewer with just the front glass allowing the viewer a look into this living piece of art, if you will. The tank’s perimeter will be finished with decorative moulding to match the rest of the house.













*THE TANK*

The tank will be tall, at almost 45”, and a little less than 24” wide, but not very deep at 12”. It will be made out of 0.25” thick Starphire glass and will feature a sliding front door for feeding and maintenance. The bottom of the space will house the power, pump and brains (ECO500) of the operation. The top will have reserved space for lighting and the misting nozzles and access to refill the water reservoir.













*THE RESERVOIR AND CONDUIT*

Behind the tank and the drywall will live two PVC tubes. The left will be constructed out of 4” PVC along with some 90 degree elbows to become the tanks water reservoir. The tube on the right will be made out of 2” PVC tubing with two 90 degree elbows and will allow me to run wires and plumbing to the top of the tank. A support shelving, at the bottom will elevate the tank and allow room for the pump and controller.














*THE MISTING SYSTEM*

MistKing. What else? I will be sending the water from the reservoir up to the top using the MistKing Starter Diaphragm Misting Pump (http://www.mistking.com/Starter-Diaphragm-Misting-Pump.html). Since I will be only running two nozzles, this will be more than enough. Because the tank is not that deep or wide, I opted to use MistKing’s Premium Straight Misting Nozzle (http://www.mistking.com/Starter-Diaphragm-Misting-Pump.html). I spoke to Marty at MistKing and he informed me that the nozzles provide a 24” diameter spread @ 24”.













*THE VENTILATION SYSTEM*

Because there will be no ventilation holes drill into the actual tank, I devised a plan to run a series of CPU fans to control the temperature and humidity inside the viv. this will be controlled by the ECO500. A custom built piping system will deliver cool air to the bottom-front of the viv (hopefully removing any condensation from the front glass), up through the tank, until it is finally exhausted out by the top-rear exit pipes. Also smaller CPU fans will be installed at the top and bottom of the wall to keep things cool for the lights and electronics. These fans will be constantly running.













*THE LIGHTING SYSTEM*

This is where I find my biggest challenge. How do I provide enough light to the bottom of this tank without burning the top plants and overheating at the same time? My idea (which will probably change after doing more research), is to use six Jungle Dawn 40W LED Spotlights. Two at the top and four along the sides to fill in the lower areas of the tank. Again, this is just a first thought and my gut is telling me it’s overkill. Hopefully we, as community, can find an effective solution. All I know is that I want to use LEDs, they need to be dimple and compatible by the ECO500. Let the ideas fly. Along with the main grow lights, I plan on adding color to the tank in the way of waterproof, outdoor LED lighting. This is so I can add color to the rampup/down times of the day, moonlight at night and perhaps even a thunderstorm effect timed to the misting schedule.













*CONTROLLING THE ENVIRONMENT*

As mentioned earlier, I will be using the ECO500 (http://www.mistking.com/Starter-Diaphragm-Misting-Pump.html), from EcoZone to control all aspects of the viv. I chose the ECO500 because of the four controllable 120v outlets, the I/O interface for the MistKing system (this is nice because it frees up an outlet for other uses), and the ability to ramp up/down the main lights in a 24hr cycle. The below plan shows the final location of the unit as well as other details such as hydroballs for drainage, false-bottom, substrate thickness and background thickness.













Well that’s the plan so far. It’ll probably change as I do more research and talk more with other members of this community. Thanks, in advance, for any help. And I hope you enjoy the journey of this idea going from simple 2D plans to reality.

Stay tuned.


----------



## ruairidh_

Well, someone's a designer of some sort! Nice orthographics  with the lights, if you were to have them on the sides, how about rather having them opposite each other you could have them stepped, and you could also maybe angle them at like 70 degrees pointing downwards to give it more of a light from the 'sun' look? Just a thought, can't wait to see this 

*edit - having them at the sides at a 45 degree angle may cause the light to leak out of the viv so if you are looking into it you would basically blind yourself. Don't quote me on that just a concern

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Well, someone's a designer of some sort! Nice orthographics  with the lights, if you were to have them on the sides, how about rather having them opposite each other you could have them stepped, and you could also maybe angle them at like 70 degrees pointing downwards to give it more of a light from the 'sun' look? Just a thought, can't wait to see this
> 
> *edit - having them at the sides at a 45 degree angle may cause the light to leak out of the viv so if you are looking into it you would basically blind yourself. Don't quote me on that just a concern
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Lol. Yeah. I design websites for a living.

I'm not sold on the lights. I was thinking about angling them so they fire down rather than just straight across. 

I have them like this so they can sit flush with the side glass. If I angle them you might be able to see the inside of the wall which is a deal breaker. Ideally I would like to just have a solution at the top so I could create a background on the sides as well. If the side lights fail, I won't be able to access them.


----------



## bsr8129

Why go with starfire glass all around when the back and side portions will not be visable to look through.


----------



## ulyssis

bsr8129 said:


> Why go with starfire glass all around when the back and side portions will not be visable to look through.



I'm just going to use it for the front pieces of glass and top. I'm thinking of something other than glass, that is easier to build with, and can be sealed water tight. I'm open to suggestions. 

I hear people use plywood, but not sure how they waterproof wood.


----------



## ruairidh_

Jonjoyce did an amazing plywood build and he used something called polygem 1319 to seal it, apparently it's made it fully waterproof. I'm not too sure on how expensive it is although I got the jist that it isn't exactly the cheapest

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Jonjoyce did an amazing plywood build and he used something called polygem 1319 to seal it, apparently it's made it fully waterproof. I'm not too sure on how expensive it is although I got the jist that it isn't exactly the cheapest
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



I have a gallon of that Polygem stuff. It is water resistant but not waterproof. I'm planning on using it for hardscape items like mushroom ledges and custom rocks where I need particular shapes I can't find. 

Polygemming the entire interior would cost more than using glass all the way around. I'm going to poke around to find that build. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ruairidh_

I would have linked you it but I've no idea how to on a Mobile D: I've once seen someone use sheets of corex before, it's corrugated plastic and joints etc can be sealed with silicone

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawks66

are you going to knock the drywall behind the viv out? i know it only saves you 1/2 inch but it would also give you room to route pipes and cables


----------



## ulyssis

hawks66 said:


> are you going to knock the drywall behind the viv out? i know it only saves you 1/2 inch but it would also give you room to route pipes and cables



I will only knock out what I need to knock out for the PVC pipes. Top light area and bottom equipment area still need to look nice when opened, so the back wall is needed. I'll have plenty of wire and plumbing routing with the 2" conduit.


----------



## jonjoyce346

ulyssis said:


> I have a gallon of that Polygem stuff. It is water resistant but not waterproof. I'm planning on using it for hardscape items like mushroom ledges and custom rocks where I need particular shapes I can't find.
> 
> Polygemming the entire interior would cost more than using glass all the way around. I'm going to poke around to find that build. Thanks for the heads up.


Polygem has a variety of products, the 1319 I used is a 100% solids clearcoat epoxy, waterproof, very strong and no toxic fumes. Some members on here suggested it to me, I'm no expert but it's the best product that I know of to waterproof plywood for a vivarium. That being said, I don't see this method being cost-effective on a viv under 200 gallons. It's just too much work when you could buy or make one out of glass for a reasonable price. I've never attempted a project like yours, but I think glass would probably be a good option.

Although having a plywood structure with the stand and hood built in did give me some great opportunities for experimentation. None of the drilling has to be planned in advance, which was a luxury. Plus, the potential for weight capacity is virtually limitless with the right design.

Hope this helps,
Jon


----------



## ulyssis

So I think I am close to finalizing the material the actual tank is going to be built with. Plywood for the sides, back, bottom amd bottom-front (where the excess water will collect for drainage). Top, top-front, bottom-front (where the substrate starts) will be starphire glass. All 0.25" thick.

I am choosing plywood since, those parts will not be seen by the viewer. Easier to work with and cheaper. In terms of waterproofing the wood, I have 2 options based on research:

*Pond Armor's Pond Shield Epoxy*
This is a non-toxic, paintable epoxy that comes in 8 colors. Based on some reviews though it is not very easy to work with and is pricey. The company claims X amount for X square footage, but users say double that amount.

*AMES - BLUE MAX*
This stuff is a lot cheaper. Only comes in blue (which is okay since the insides of the viv will be covered in background and hardscaping). This looks like the winner.

Anybody have any experience with these products?


----------



## erikm

Plans look great, I have one comment though.

I built my first viv without any ventilation and was going to rely on internal air circulation only. After a while I found it really started to get 'stagnant' in there so I tried to increase the fan timing. When I increased the fan timing I began to start having certain times of the day where it got quite dry, so at that point I began scheduling the mistking more often. 

Finally I said enough is enough. I ended up having another top piece of glass cut and included two vent holes when I siliconed screen on to. I still use the internal fan a couple times a day, but now its just much 'fresher' inside the viv with a bit of ventilation to allow air exchange.

Just my $0.02


----------



## jimmy rustles

Ive read eniugh stories where water found its way with time. If its inbuild i wouldnt risk any Chance on miniature leaks and potential fungus Problems and would just opt for Glas or some kinda pvc/forex 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

jimmy rustles said:


> Ive read eniugh stories where water found its way with time. If its inbuild i wouldnt risk any Chance on miniature leaks and potential fungus Problems and would just opt for Glas or some kinda pvc/forex
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk



Yeah. I have to be real careful of the material I choose for the tank. If there is a leak it's a complete tear down. As the moisture not only effects the tank but my house as well. Thanks for the eye opener. Rethinking natural materials for enclosure.


----------



## Encyclia

Glass is so reliable and easy to seal, I can't see any reason not to do it. The cost savings would be marginal, if any. JonJoyce told you that you weren't likely to see any cost savings going the treated plywood method. The hours to get it right are almost certainly in favor of glass. It is just so easy to get some GE Silicone 1 clear and seal the glass. Done. And, if you did it right, there is very little reason to ever wonder what's going on back there.

Also, plus one to erikm's comments about getting some sort of external ventilation going in there. Maybe you already have that planned. I am not sophisticated enough to follow all of your drawings  

Best of luck and I can't wait to see how it turns out!

Mark


----------



## joshsfrogs

This would be very cool! Best of luck and can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## ulyssis

Project construction officially starts. 

Back wall opened for receptacle, water reservoir and conduit install. 













Conduit (black pipe) assembled and main body of reservoir (white pipe) assembled and fittings cemented. 













Pipes and receptacle dry fitted into space.


----------



## ulyssis

Power = check.


----------



## ruairidh_

Can't wait to see more!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

I did a 24hr leak test on the water reservoir after all fittings were cemented together. It passed. I added some insurance to the joints by applying a bead of silicone. I won't be able to get to the reservoir once installed, so the silicone gives me a little more piece of mind. 

Here are the reservoir and conduit installed. 













Here is the wall back up with the first coat of mud. I'm not the best mud and taper so I rely on thicker coats and then a lot of sanding. Lol. 













I placed the order to the MistKing system. Should be here early next week. I'm getting quotes on glass cutting. Yes, after further thought and the opinions of fellow members, glass was the best choice for ease of waterproofing and longevity. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## jonjoyce346

AWESOME reservoir design. I wish I saw this six months ago...

Jon


----------



## ruairidh_

jonjoyce346 said:


> AWESOME reservoir design. I wish I saw this six months ago...
> 
> Jon


Yeah it's smart  

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

jonjoyce346 said:


> AWESOME reservoir design. I wish I saw this six months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Jon



Thanks. Cost me next to nothing to build. I wanted to incorporate a way to show water level. I googled clear PVC. They are available but crazy expensive. 90 degree 4" elbow was like over $200. Lol.

So to solve the water level issue, I'm buying a .25 cent fluorescent ping pong ball and dropping it in the tube. When I see it at the top, floating, I knows it's pretty full.


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Yeah it's smart
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



I did a rough volume calculation with the size of tubing I have and length. That will hold about 5 gallons of water.


----------



## ruairidh_

Right, hurry up and finish it!! Can't wait to see this in action 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Drywall sanded, primed and painted. Bottom shelf, to separate plumbing and electronic devices, installed. 










Waiting for the glass...


----------



## ulyssis

*Will Fruit Flies Escape?*

So I decided, after reading others chime in on this topic, to use glass for the entire tank. But I need to drill some ventilation holes on the top. Smallest hole the glass cutter can cut is 1/8. I mainly use Hydei FF (which are the larger 1/8" ones). Will they escape?

I know crickets cant climb glass, what about FFs?


----------



## moore40

I've seen people use these
https://www.raincollectionsupplies.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=37468
And trap screen or mesh with it then just trim around the rubber bulkhead.


----------



## jimmy rustles

Glass is fine, as is forex. all conpromisses ive made with vivaria were to be regrettet afterwards, id Do it right the First time and get melanogaster save mesh (Aluminium or stainless steel ) instead of Drilling holes in the glass for ventilation. Just in case you decide to Put ranitomya or Pumis in there some Day. 
Yes FF can climb glass.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## folius

Excellent project, planning and graphics!


----------



## ulyssis

jimmy rustles said:


> Glass is fine, as is forex. all conpromisses ive made with vivaria were to be regrettet afterwards, id Do it right the First time and get melanogaster save mesh (Aluminium or stainless steel ) instead of Drilling holes in the glass for ventilation. Just in case you decide to Put ranitomya or Pumis in there some Day.
> Yes FF can climb glass.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk



What is melanogaster save mesh? I tried googling it and came up empty. 

What risk, with ranitomya or pumis, do I encounter if I drill 1/8" holes in the glass for ventilation?


----------



## ulyssis

folius said:


> Excellent project, planning and graphics!




Thanks Folios. Now ship some of your moss to me in Canada already, would you.


----------



## moore40

I think he meant either safe or proof mesh. Either way 1/8 inch holes are still too big with out some sort of screen or mesh.


----------



## jimmy rustles

I meant fruitfly proof mesh thats proof for the Smaller ones (drosophila melanogaster ) just in case you are going to Feed them instead of the hydei one day. (Be it for froglets or thumbnails or what ever you fancy to have in there one day)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

MistKing system came in this week. I installed the bulkhead on the PVC end cap. Siliconed it (sloppy ) for insurance. And installed the pump.


----------



## ulyssis

Firefly Effect Idea.

I want to add a firefly lighting effect when moonlight hits the viv. I found this neat little string of LEDs with its own controller that mimics the glow and flashing of fireflies. It is for outdoor use so it should be able to hold up against the misting in the tank.

PRODUCT - The one I'm planning to get is the commercial grade 8 firefly kit for $59.95.

Firefly Lights by Firefly Magic® Fireflies Light


INSTRUCTIONS

http://www.fireflymagic.com/fireflies/docs/FMT-8S1FL2_Instructions.pdf

DEMO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr_py1Y_aXU



My plan is to feed the LEDs and wires through the same pipe I'm going to be routing the temperature and humidity probes. From there, I will position the lights randomly on the back wall and build the background around them so they are permanently in place. I will connect the lights to an appropriate power supply and then into one of the available ports on the Herpstat 4 (I've switched to the Herpstat 4 because the ECO500 has been discountinued). and then switch on that port during the night when I have the moonlight going.

What do you guys think?


----------



## hawks66

That same idea is in my Vivarium ideas.txt file. Are these the same thing $12 at lowes? 

Shop Gemmy 10.5-ft 10-Light Green LED Plug-In Bulbs String Lights at Lowes.com


----------



## ulyssis

hawks66 said:


> That same idea is in my Vivarium ideas.txt file. Are these the same thing $12 at lowes?
> 
> Shop Gemmy 10.5-ft 10-Light Green LED Plug-In Bulbs String Lights at Lowes.com




Yes. Dendro Dave recommended those lights to me in another post. I couldn't find it. That's where I got the cool firefly idea. So he gets credit there. That is a cheaper and better option for me since it doesn't need any additional power supply. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ulyssis

hawks66 said:


> That same idea is in my Vivarium ideas.txt file. Are these the same thing $12 at lowes?
> 
> Shop Gemmy 10.5-ft 10-Light Green LED Plug-In Bulbs String Lights at Lowes.com




Did some more research on the Gemmy. Poor reviews on Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/Gemmy-Lights-Flights-Patio-String/product-reviews/B004Q08E9E

Looks like they don't hold up well to moisture.

Gonna have to spend more with firefly magic. They claim all electronics potted with epoxy resin.


----------



## skanderson

I put 2 strings of the firefly lights in my big viv after reading that same thread. they are all still working, and I still think they look cool.


----------



## ulyssis

skanderson said:


> I put 2 strings of the firefly lights in my big viv after reading that same thread. they are all still working, and I still think they look cool.




The gemmy's?


----------



## ruairidh_

Maybe you could make it so that you have the option to remove them incase you need to replace them?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Maybe you could make it so that you have the option to remove them incase you need to replace them?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


I thought about it, but there is no way unless i disguise it as a vine. but I dont like that idea as the lights are not going to be in random places. It will follow a line which doesnt look natural imo.


----------



## oldlady25715

I'm following this thread. Just curious why the reservoir extends to top of the tank?


----------



## TJ_Burton

oldlady25715 said:


> I'm following this thread. Just curious why the reservoir extends to top of the tank?


I would wager its a combination of increased volume and accessibility to refill. Not only that but the pump becomes gravity fed, which is preferable for the pump's operation.

Careful that the water level never goes higher than the nozzles though, because that can lead to a constant drip (siphoning) since the pump has no check valve.


----------



## ulyssis

oldlady25715 said:


> I'm following this thread. Just curious why the reservoir extends to top of the tank?




To refill.


----------



## moore40

Could always install a solenoid between the reservoir and the pump. The ones for humidifier systems are 24v dc and cheap.


----------



## ulyssis

TJ_Burton said:


> Careful that the water level never goes higher than the nozzles though, because that can lead to a constant drip (siphoning) since the pump has no check valve.




Good point. Never knew that. I'll keep that in mind when I put a float in there to check water levels.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Water drain, air intake and exhaust assemblies ummm... assembled.


----------



## ulyssis

moore40 said:


> Could always install a solenoid between the reservoir and the pump. The ones for humidifier systems are 24v dc and cheap.




Gotta link to a sample of what you're talking about? I'm not familiar with how solenoids function. I've heard of them. Just don't know when you would use one.


----------



## moore40

ulyssis said:


> Gotta link to a sample of what you're talking about? I'm not familiar with how solenoids function. I've heard of them. Just don't know when you would use one.



Decent video explaining the principle of them. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RPVNnVEq7Lk

Cheap one in eBay. I'm considering this one for my setup. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/DC-24V-Soleno...-Switch-N-C-1-4-LIUS-/172152018551?nav=SEARCH

Install it between the water supply and pump.


----------



## ulyssis

moore40 said:


> Decent video explaining the principle of them.
> 
> Cheap one in eBay. I'm considering this one for my setup.
> 
> Install it between the water supply and pump.


----------



## moore40

ulyssis said:


>




Should be able to use the power supply for the mister and just piggyback off of it.


----------



## ulyssis

moore40 said:


> Should be able to use the power supply for the mister and just piggyback off of it.




Even better.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Waiting for parts to come in. Kind of at a stand still until the glass is cut. So I decided to work on other parts that don't rely on having the glass assembled. 

Net cups for background planting with drainage tube. 

Fake vines of various sizes. Hanging to dry.


----------



## Triangulum

Nothing to add to your project other then I am intrigued to see the final product. I wish you a smooth process! All the best. Subscribed 

Scott


----------



## ulyssis

moore40 said:


> Decent video explaining the principle of them.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RPVNnVEq7Lk
> 
> Cheap one in eBay. I'm considering this one for my setup.
> 
> DC 24V Solenoid Valve Magnetic N C Water Air Inlet Flow Switch N C 1 4" Lius | eBay
> 
> Install it between the water supply and pump.


Hey man thanks for this link. With my setup, I don't have the room to put a solenoid in-between the reservoir and pump.

Does the zip drip attachment from mistking do the same thing? I could possibly do that since it installs at the end of the line rather than in-between the pump and reservoir. Also, when I was reading more about the zipdrip i read that the nozzles have built in checkvalves to help reduce drip. would this not suffice if my water levels go above the nozzles?


----------



## moore40

I'm not sure. Would have to look into the level of pressure it can hold back and if your head pressure in the tube is less than that. Marty is a pretty responsive guy (mistking), I would email him your setup description. 

Also that is a huge solenoid in the video. The one in the eBay link is only about 2".


----------



## jpstod

Correct me if I am Wrong.....but I think you have the Reservoir on the Outside of the Pump.
Better check your flow path...
I thought the pump went from right to left..not left to right...
or is the pump reversible?


----------



## ulyssis

jpstod said:


> Correct me if I am Wrong.....but I think you have the Reservoir on the Outside of the Pump.
> 
> Better check your flow path...
> 
> I thought the pump went from right to left..not left to right...
> 
> or is the pump reversible?




Flow path is correct. You can see the arrow on the pump. The out line to the misters is going to go up the conduit you see on the right.


----------



## ulyssis

Electrical question. I stripped the wires on the plug that I will be connecting to my 12V DC power supply. Not familiar with the color code. What color is ground, live and neutral. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## calebrez

Do you have a meter? You can check continuity by putting one on the prong and the other on the wire and when it beeps you have the right one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941

Have you considered a valve leading from the res to the pump? I almost didn't install one because of space but am really glad I did. 

Really annoying to detach pump with water spilling everywhere. Also a zipdrip is something else to consider. Wasn't a fan at first but it really does make a difference. Food for thought...



ulyssis said:


> Flow path is correct. You can see the arrow on the pump. The out line to the misters is going to go up the conduit you see on the right.


----------



## ulyssis

calebrez said:


> Do you have a meter? You can check continuity by putting one on the prong and the other on the wire and when it beeps you have the right one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think I have a meter. That's a good idea, but it still won't tell me what prong left or right should be the live or hot wire. Or does it even matter? I know the ground is the third middle one.


----------



## ulyssis

cam1941 said:


> Have you considered a valve leading from the res to the pump? I almost didn't install one because of space but am really glad I did.
> 
> Really annoying to detach pump with water spilling everywhere. Also a zipdrip is something else to consider. Wasn't a fan at first but it really does make a difference. Food for thought...




If I get a valve it'll be the mistking one so it fits right into the 1/4" tube. It's actually a good idea. Another member suggested a solenoid incase I fill above and beyond the height of the nozzles. If I do the solenoid, would that act as a shut off valve if I need to remove the pump?


----------



## oldlady25715

Where does the drained water go? Sorry if I missed that in the plans. Does it get pumped. Back into the reservoir?


----------



## ulyssis

oldlady25715 said:


> Where does the drained water go? Sorry if I missed that in the plans. Does it get pumped. Back into the reservoir?




No. I'm installing a bulkhead at the bottom of the tank with a ball valve. When full, it'll go into a bucket and onto my children.


----------



## calebrez

Hope this helps you out! Just line the plug up with the pic and you will know which side is hot and nuetral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941

I don't think the 2 things are related. Go to the top of page 16 and you'll see what I'm talking about...

http://www.mistking.com/support/mistking-reference-manual.pdf



ulyssis said:


> If I get a valve it'll be the mistking one so it fits right into the 1/4" tube. It's actually a good idea. Another member suggested a solenoid incase I fill above and beyond the height of the nozzles. If I do the solenoid, would that act as a shut off valve if I need to remove the pump?


----------



## ulyssis

cam1941 said:


> I don't think the 2 things are related. Go to the top of page 16 and you'll see what I'm talking about...
> 
> http://www.mistking.com/support/mistking-reference-manual.pdf




Yeah. A little miscommunication. I know the valve and the zipdrip serve two different purposes.

What I meant was a member suggested a solenoid in place of where the valve would go. This solenoid will help prevent a constant drip, caused by a siphoning effect if the water in the reservoir where to be filled above the height of the nozzles. 

I was just asking if the solenoid could serve as double duty. Preventing the constant drip and closing the line in case I needed to remove the pump.


----------



## moore40

ulyssis said:


> Yeah. A little miscommunication. I know the valve and the zipdrip serve two different purposes.
> 
> What I meant was a member suggested a solenoid in place of where the valve would go. This solenoid will help prevent a constant drip, caused by a siphoning effect if the water in the reservoir where to be filled above the height of the nozzles.
> 
> I was just asking if the solenoid could serve as double duty. Preventing the constant drip and closing the line in case I needed to remove the pump.




Yes, a normally closed solenoid will close the line and could possibly stop the majority of the drips in the system by creating a vacuum.


----------



## cam1941

Makes sense that it would serve double duty as Moore40 has said since it will be a closed loop but I couldn't tell you for sure. I would confirm with mistking unless someone can tell you for sure. Also, you could just be careful not to fill it up above the danger zone.

Your not supposed to fill up your res beyond the amount of water your set-up can hold in case of a malfunction. Don't remember if you will have a drain built in or not..

Regardless, the zipdrip and the valve, set up like the diagram have been invaluable in my experience. Hope that helps.





ulyssis said:


> Yeah. A little miscommunication. I know the valve and the zipdrip serve two different purposes.
> 
> What I meant was a member suggested a solenoid in place of where the valve would go. This solenoid will help prevent a constant drip, caused by a siphoning effect if the water in the reservoir where to be filled above the height of the nozzles.
> 
> I was just asking if the solenoid could serve as double duty. Preventing the constant drip and closing the line in case I needed to remove the pump.


----------



## ulyssis

cam1941 said:


> Makes sense that it would serve double duty as Moore40 has said since it will be a closed loop but I couldn't tell you for sure. I would confirm with mistking unless someone can tell you for sure. Also, you could just be careful not to fill it up above the danger zone.
> 
> Your not supposed to fill up your res beyond the amount of water your set-up can hold in case of a malfunction. Don't remember if you will have a drain built in or not..
> 
> Regardless, the zipdrip and the valve, set up like the diagram have been invaluable in my experience. Hope that helps.




True. I will probably forego the solenoid and just get the valve. I have other mistking setups for my other tanks. I'm okay with the 2-3 drops that happen after a misting.


----------



## ulyssis

I bought some RGB 5050 LED strip lighting and a TC420 to control them. The idea is to simulate the dawn/dusk and moonlight ramp up/down for this viv. It's not the main lighting for growing plants just for the effects mentioned above.

I need to cut strips to fit the shape of my tank and to go around the main grow lights. How should I wire these strips together, series or parallel? My power supply is rated at +12V 16.7A.

With a tank size of 24w X 46h X 12d how much of the LEDs would I need to make the colors fill that space up nicely. It's my first time attempting this so I have no clue. I going after nice rich colors.


----------



## ulyssis

Main grow lights came in.


----------



## ulyssis

Pretty excited that the lights came in today. So while I was testing them out I decide to capture it on video for those who haven't seen the Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in action with the Spectral controller.

I mounted the lights at a height very close to the final setup. The surface of the table represents the floor of the viv. In the video I test only 1 light, but my final setup will have 2. Man the 1 is pretty bright. When I shot the actual light working, all other lights in my place were off. The light in the video is only coming from the one A360WE Tuna Sun.

Unboxing, color and intensity adjusting and ramp up/down testing. There is no sound, so don't think anything is wrong with your computer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5itUGgWvyc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore40

Mother of god man those things aren't cheap. Very nice choice bud.


----------



## ulyssis

moore40 said:


> Mother of god man those things aren't cheap. Very nice choice bud.




No. No they are not. Lol.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Main grow lights installed. I have no par meter but I think I got some good light for growing some healthy plants.


----------



## ruairidh_

Looks really cool, what kind of plants are you looking at getting?? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake

This is high quality, thumbs up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

I was playing around with some hardscape ideas. I picked up some driftwood and placed them in some configurations. I want my main focal point to be a tree structure made up of multiple pieces of wood. I made sure to grab pieces of driftwood with a lot of deep holes and crevices so I have the opportunity to plant lots of smaller plants in them. In the end when it is all grown in, I want it to look like the base of a really old tree. 

I would love some opinions and/or suggestions. I have a favorite among these four but would like to see others think is esthetically pleasing.


----------



## moore40

I like B. Something about the offset and how it towers.


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Looks really cool, what kind of plants are you looking at getting??
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




I haven't decided exactly what plants. All I know is that I want a lot of little plants that don't grow too large scattered around. Maybe a couple of larger ferns in the back. Several different mosses. A couple of bromeliads. And an orchid. 

I'm starting to compile a list. I'm not the best when it comes to plants so suggestions are welcome.


----------



## oldlady25715

I suggest installing the glass BEFORE the wood, lol. Configuration C would probably allow the most space for mounting plants. D sorta just looks like a pile. A tall cypress knee would also look cool in there instead of the driftwood.


----------



## ulyssis

oldlady25715 said:


> I suggest installing the glass BEFORE the wood, lol. Configuration C would probably allow the most space for mounting plants. D sorta just looks like a pile. A tall cypress knee would also look cool in there instead of the driftwood.




The wait for the glass getting cut is painful.  I'll look into cypress knees. Never heard of them before. Thanks.


----------



## ruairidh_

I personally like c better as it has more of a tree like structure and has more form, a and b look a little bit random to me and D does look a bit like just a pile of wood. But in the end it's up to you  

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

I like C due to the minimum ground coverage and the lots of arial branches to mount plants to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Do you guys think I should keep the left and right sides clean glass or build the background to go around the back left and right sides? 

I like the simple clean look of just building the background on the back wall, but because you won't be able to view the tank from the sides, will it look weird to see the white wall on the left and right?


----------



## calebrez

I think if you choose to do say back wall and right wall and leave the front and left side open (clean glass) then you paint the outside of the glass black and it will make it pop and give you some reflection making he tank look better I did the 2 side vs the 3 side on my tank and I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

calebrez said:


> I think if you choose to do say back wall and right wall and leave the front and left side open (clean glass) then you paint the outside of the glass black and it will make it pop and give you some reflection making he tank look better I did the 2 side vs the 3 side on my tank and I like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's a cool idea. What kind of paint did you use for glass. Also, got any pics?


----------



## calebrez

I just used a krylon paint for plastic wood metal glass you can get it at Walmart. Do light coats from 6-12 inches to keep it from running and it looks good when done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_

I've heard that if you want better light reflection then having white paint is one of the best ways on doing so, apparently in some cases white paint does a better job of reflecting light than metal light reflectors, maybe it would be worth keeping one side clear with white paint? Not sure how well.it would look though

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

calebrez said:


> I just used a krylon paint for plastic wood metal glass you can get it at Walmart. Do light coats from 6-12 inches to keep it from running and it looks good when done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Spray paint?


----------



## calebrez

This is my current tank. I did not paint the left side black to allow for viewing because it is open but had it been enclosed I would have the whole right side and back is painted black just in case lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

calebrez said:


> This is my current tank. I did not paint the left side black to allow for viewing because it is open but had it been enclosed I would have the whole right side and back is painted black just in case lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Also I just did a monster trim back on the tank and need to trim a bit more back up top so forgive the scraggly look haha


----------



## ulyssis

calebrez said:


> This is my current tank. I did not paint the left side black to allow for viewing because it is open but had it been enclosed I would have the whole right side and back is painted black just in case lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice tank! What is that plant growing on the background? Top left area. Looks like leaves on a vine.


----------



## calebrez

Top left is a ficus (fig leaf) but it grows super fast lol in the right middle you will see a ficus oak leaf which grows much slower and I like the look of better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

Oak leaf creeping fig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

Ficus pumila is the correct term lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

What do you guys think of this option. Paint the glass a mirror finish. It will make the viv look bigger than it actually is and reflect light. Found this product at Home Depot.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

That sounds like a great idea, I thought about doing something similar


----------



## ruairidh_

Uhm, is it safe for inside the tank or would you spray the outside of the glass?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Uhm, is it safe for inside the tank or would you spray the outside of the glass?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Definitely not safe. But yes it would go on the outside for a shiny finish inside.


----------



## ruairidh_

Yeah, I thought so after seeing the fact it's extremely flammable, under pressure and poisonous xD

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

If you do any painting def only do it on the outside of the tank lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

calebrez said:


> If you do any painting def only do it on the outside of the tank lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Fo sho. Lol.


----------



## ulyssis

Firefly LED lights came in.






































Also a short video showing them in action:

https://youtu.be/CPJJ9U_t6aE


----------



## Keeferd

Those are neat! Are they water-proof?


----------



## ulyssis

Keeferd said:


> Those are neat! Are they water-proof?




According to the manufacturers website they are. They were built for outdoor use so I'm hoping they last.


----------



## Keeferd

ulyssis said:


> According to the manufacturers website they are. They were built for outdoor use so I'm hoping they last.


I'm more concerned about them shocking my frogs. I'm curious to see how they work. could you build them into a GS foam background?


----------



## ulyssis

Keeferd said:


> I'm more concerned about them shocking my frogs. I'm curious to see how they work. could you build them into a GS foam background?



I don't think they would be anymore of a shock than a setup that didn't gradually ramp up/down the main lights. They are not bright and most times they gradually come on. It's all random. 

I have 8 lights to position around the tank. Yes, a couple might be in the background, some disguised as vines (so they can float in air), others through wood and some close to the ground. 

Once setup, it's permanent, so I'm at the mercy of the lifespan of the lights. That's why opted for the more expensive route, they say they are built to withstand outdoors, let's see how they hold up to light, daily misting. You should check out Gemmy lights. Same idea. A lot cheaper. Available at lowes. I read their reviews on Amazon and they weren't the greatest, so I passed.


----------



## sumer

Can you cover the openings in the LED holders with silicone to make it even more resistant to the water?


----------



## ruairidh_

Maybe even a small dod of glue round the rim of each led?

Edit: just realised this was already suggested but with siliconeSent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Burton

ulyssis said:


> Pretty excited that the lights came in today. So while I was testing them out I decide to capture it on video for those who haven't seen the Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in action with the Spectral controller.
> 
> I mounted the lights at a height very close to the final setup. The surface of the table represents the floor of the viv. In the video I test only 1 light, but my final setup will have 2. Man the 1 is pretty bright. When I shot the actual light working, all other lights in my place were off. The light in the video is only coming from the one A360WE Tuna Sun.
> 
> Unboxing, color and intensity adjusting and ramp up/down testing. There is no sound, so don't think anything is wrong with your computer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5itUGgWvyc&feature=youtu.be


I've been working with the same Kessil unit for a long while and it is absolutely fantastic. One of the most natural looking light sources I have use. You'll love them over your viv.


----------



## ulyssis

sumer said:


> Can you cover the openings in the LED holders with silicone to make it even more resistant to the water?




Yup I was planning to do that. Also some are going to be disguised as vines so they will be coated in silicone and coco fiber/peat. 

They claim on their site, and I quote:

Electronics completely potted with epoxy resin. 

I think that means they can hold up to moisture.


----------



## ulyssis

More parts came in.

The Herpstat 4 V2 from Spyder Robotics. This is going to control the misting, cooling (if needed), humidity and some lighting effects while providing me with temperature and humidity readings. 

Originally I was going to grab the ECO500, but they stop manufacturing them. 





















Still waiting for my glass .


----------



## ulyssis

Other parts came in. 

Cabinet cooling items.

This one is going to power and control the cooling at the top of the tank where the lights are located. It has a thermostat and will turn on the fans at a user determined temperature and shut them off. It will be controlling 2 CPU fans. Intake and exhaust. 





















This one is a manually controlled CPU fan controller with variable speed. It will be responsible for keeping the electronics under the tank cool. It too will also control 2 fans. I will keep this running at all times.


----------



## moore40

I love it man. The Herpstat systems are unbelievably nice.


----------



## ulyssis

Started working on a lighting schedule. Let me know what you think. 

The Kessils are going to provide 100% growing power for 8hrs a day. They will ramp up from 5% to 100% in 2hrs and then hold steady for 8 and finally back down to 0% in 2hrs. 

At the same time I'm going to have RGB LED strips adding some color to the day/night transitions controlled by a TC420. During sunrise and sunset they will be adding an orange hue while the grow lights ramp up/down. During daylight I will be keeping the red and blue LEDs on at 100% for plant absorption (I read that plants make use of the Reds and blues in the color spectrum, I guess that's why weed grow lights are often purple). I'm hoping the Kessils are powerful enough to drown out the purple hue. We'LL see. At night the tank will take on a dark blue color by utilizing only the blue LEDs at a lower power to simulate moonlight. 

Between 8pm and 2am, when the grow lights are off, the fireflies will come out. This way I can enjoy the effect while I'm home.

All this is just a starting point. Of course, I will adjust intensities as I see how the plants are doing. 

Here's a graph depicting the above description.


----------



## ruairidh_

Oh man I can't wait 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake

Thanks for showing all this in depth planning 


-Lake


----------



## ulyssis

Lake said:


> Thanks for showing all this in depth planning
> 
> 
> -Lake




No problem. Planning it is part of the fun. While I wait for the glass .


----------



## ulyssis

More waiting on glass. Supposed to be ready for Monday (fingers crossed). 

In the meantime I started some DIY hardscaping. I making some mushroom ledges for the base of the tree. 

What you are seeing in the following pictures is the rough shape and size made out of high density, pink, insulation foam. I glued them on the drift wood in my desired locations. 







































































Here's the inspiration image I found and what I'll try and replicate:












Next, I'll be using zoopoxy to mold the final shape, paint with acrylics and add a clear protection layer. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Tivaj

A lot of excellent work...keep updating 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

TC420 came in. Gonna make some lighting schedules for the RGB strips.

Glass was supposed to be today, but I followed up and they said end of the week. Why don't I believe that?


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Molded the mushroom ledges using zoopoxy 307. First time using the stuff. Pretty easy to apply. Not as smooth as I was after, but I will be filing and sanding to achieve the final shape. Then on to painting. 

I also had quite a bit of zoopoxy left over so I made some stones. Maybe I'll be able to use em in the viv.


----------



## nyskiffie

I love the idea of the mushroom ledges. They look great!

Not much I hate more than vendors not following up on their word though. I don't mind delays, just be straight up about them!


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Finished painting the mushroom ledges. Gonna let it dry for 24 hrs before applying a clear protector on it. I got a matte finish for the clear coat so it wouldn't look too shiny. 









































Here it is kind of in its final position:


----------



## moore40

Nice, love it.


----------



## ulyssis

Glass is in!

Predrilled for bulkheads, misting nozzles and ventilation. Let's build a tank.


----------



## Tivaj

I guess you some work to do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> I guess you some work to do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Haha. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Tank assembly begins. I went ahead and applied the mirror effect paint spray on both side walls. It turned out pretty good. I wasn't expecting a perfect crystal clear mirror but it turned out better than I expected. It should add the illusion that the tank is larger than it actually is. 

I did the back wall, both sides and the top and bottom front. I'll wait for this to cure, release the clamps and silicone the top and bottom pieces in after. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Teacher Tia

Definitely following! Such a cool build! I'm curious where you got your pieces of wood! They are just what I'm looking for!


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> Definitely following! Such a cool build! I'm curious where you got your pieces of wood! They are just what I'm looking for!




I got them from a local reptile store. It is Malaysian drift wood. The same kind that people use in freshwater aquariums. 

They had a large bin of these pieces. I must have spent close to an hour arranging several pieces together before finding a shape I liked. If you search on Amazon you'll find some nice pieces as well and they are not badly priced either. That's of course if you don't live near a shop that sells em. 

Thanks for following.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

No-see-um mesh siliconed to the top glass vent holes. Sloppy job, I know, but this portion will be hidden from the viewer.


----------



## moore40

Wow. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Glass top and bottom assembled. Sloppy silicone curing.


----------



## Lake

Looking quite nice!


-Lake


----------



## kromar

looks great, but what happend to the silicone? did you not tape off along the seams?


----------



## ulyssis

kromar said:


> looks great, but what happend to the silicone? did you not tape off along the seams?




Forgot about that. I'm not too worried. Once the background is in, you won't see any of the sloppy silicone work.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Now that the glass is in, I'm making some real progress now. 

Tank assembled and installed in wall. 











Bulkheads installed and siliconed. Drain valve installed. Intake vents installed. False bottom supports installed. 





























Eggcrate lining background. 











False bottom installed. 











Exhaust vent installed. 











Sample of reflection from mirror paint.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

I'm very excited to see where this goes! So far, I love it!


----------



## Tivaj

Great progress....
By the way.....is the cabinet cooling fan is good enough to use inside the vavirium?
I am thinking about using 2 of those....but not sure if they will deliver
http://m.ebay.com/itm/131772087843

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> Great progress....
> By the way.....is the cabinet cooling fan is good enough to use inside the vavirium?
> I am thinking about using 2 of those....but not sure if they will deliver
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131772087843
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




To be honest, I won't know until everything is up and running. I built it in a way where I can easily swap out for a larger fan of the ones I chose aren't doing the job. 

Also, if they are overpowered, think about getting a speed control to lessen the airflow. 

If you can build your fans outside the tank, so you have the option of changing. Also, it depends on the size of the tank as well.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Humidity, temperature, and firefly LEDs routed into tank via 2" PVC conduit. If the sensors fail, I will be able to pull them out and replace because of the conduit. Fireflies, however, will be built into background and hardscape. They are pretty much permanent. Hope they last. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

12VDC power supply and TC420 LED controller installed. Still need to find a spot for the TC420. But it has power!


----------



## mwallrath

This is one of those inspirational builds that fans the flame of interest in this hobby. So well done. Already an amazing project. Eager to see the finished product.


----------



## ulyssis

mwallrath said:


> This is one of those inspirational builds that fans the flame of interest in this hobby. So well done. Already an amazing project. Eager to see the finished product.




Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## erikm

Very detailed build man. Great job so far!


----------



## TJ_Burton

Agreed with the above comments - one of the most interesting and well-done builds I have seen in years.

Keep it coming!


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Intake fan mounted to 1/2" PVC end cap and installed on to intake vent. 




















Rough placement of Herpstat.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Thermostat for lighting area installed. This guy will control the cabinet fans when things get too hot where the lights are.


----------



## ruairidh_

Man that's so cool!!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Water test underway. So far so good. No leaks on the glass seams or bulkhead openings.


----------



## Tivaj

Man...you have been working for hours today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> Man...you have been working for hours today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Doesn't even feel like it.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Started the hardscaping. Worked on the tree structure.


----------



## kblack3

Dig the use of the monkey pots do they hold up when water collects in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

kblack3 said:


> Dig the use of the monkey pots do they hold up when water collects in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's actually my first time using them. I'm sure they would, I see a lot of seasoned tank builders use em.


----------



## dentex

Hello from a newbie.

I'm just posting to say "thank you" for the amazing build journal. It's very useful to learn a lot of stuff on the topic. 
I've already "studied" other popular threads here, thanks to the sticky notes on this forum section, but this is one of the best journals going on at the moment.

Kind regards.


----------



## ulyssis

dentex said:


> Hello from a newbie.
> 
> I'm just posting to say "thank you" for the amazing build journal. It's very useful to learn a lot of stuff on the topic.
> I've already "studied" other popular threads here, thanks to the sticky notes on this forum section, but this is one of the best journals going on at the moment.
> 
> Kind regards.




No sweat. Just paying it forward. I've learned a lot from this community. Cheers and good luck with future builds.


----------



## ruairidh_

Oh man i love the monkey pots, ur use of them and the other pods make it look really natural, can't wait to see the rest

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter

This looks really awesome!


----------



## ulyssis

Thanks guys. I'm really happy with the focal point of the tank. I'm going to be planting tons of small plants on the tree. 

I did notice though I'm getting a lot of shadows in the bottom of the viv. I'm going to be pulling the main lights forward to get more sunshine to the floor.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL

My experience is that the pods only hold so much water for so long, so you could water test and see? My solution was to mix brown or black silicone with a small amount of pure turpentine to thin the silicone and paint a thin coat on the inside of the shells/pods. Holds water perfectly that way without having to keep topping up once or multiple times a day.

Great build btw, I've subscribed.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

SLEEPiNG GiRL said:


> My experience is that the pods only hold so much water for so long, so you could water test and see? My solution was to mix brown or black silicone with a small amount of pure turpentine to thin the silicone and paint a thin coat on the inside of the shells/pods. Holds water perfectly that way without having to keep topping up once or multiple times a day.
> 
> Great build btw, I've subscribed.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk




Thanks for the heads up. I will do this.

Is turpentine safe?


----------



## calebrez

Don't use the turpentine it is not froggie safe I coated mine with brown silicone and just used a rubber glove and my finger to smooth it out. Absolutely fantastic! Also if you cannot get rid of the shadows you could get a single led spot and point it down to the shadowed area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter

I've never done it, but I'd think marine epoxy would work, or a kind that is food safe maybe.


----------



## Lake

Subscribed the first day you posted,and I definitely haven't been disappointed with these awesome updates!


-Lake


----------



## ruairidh_

Is there such a thing as a frog safe thinning agent though?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm

ulyssis said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really happy with the focal point of the tank. I'm going to be planting tons of small plants on the tree.
> 
> I did notice though I'm getting a lot of shadows in the bottom of the viv. I'm going to be pulling the main lights forward to get more sunshine to the floor.



Certainly personally preference, but you don't *need* to have lots of light on the floor level. My imitator viv is quite dark near the floor and they seem to love being down there. It's a leaf litter oasis! Looks amazing so far though!


----------



## ulyssis

Lake said:


> Subscribed the first day you posted,and I definitely haven't been disappointed with these awesome updates!
> 
> 
> -Lake




Thanks!!!!


----------



## ulyssis

erikm said:


> Certainly personally preference, but you don't *need* to have lots of light on the floor level. My imitator viv is quite dark near the floor and they seem to love being down there. It's a leaf litter oasis! Looks amazing so far though!




Good to know. I plan on having some ground plants, so I just wanna make sure they thrive too.


----------



## erikm

ulyssis said:


> Good to know. I plan on having some ground plants, so I just wanna make sure they thrive too.


Yep absolutely. Pick the right ground plants that require lower light and you're good to go!


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

I added a few more wood pieces and some net pots. I ran the drainage tubes, from the net pots, below the false bottom on the back wall. 

I positioned the firefly LEDs and the thermometer and humidity sensor. 











Some close ups of LED positions. The ones with the wires wrapped around wood, are going to be disguised as vines. The rest will be built into the background. 



















































Temperature and RH sensors. 












I did a 1 minute exposure in the dark and ran the fireflies so you can see all positions at once. 











Here's a short video showing them in action. It has been edited for time. 

https://youtu.be/IeB9HFBVSzo


----------



## Teacher Tia

I'm sure you feel the same way, but I just want you to be done already so I can see your finished project! This has been so fun to watch! Keep it coming!  Thank you for posting such detailed steps as you have gone along!


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> I'm sure you feel the same way, but I just want you to be done already so I can see your finished project! This has been so fun to watch! Keep it coming!  Thank you for posting such detailed steps as you have gone along!




Yes, I do want to see the finished product as much as everyone else, but I'm having a real fun time every step of the way. I'm glad I can help others with their future builds, even if it's just one little aspect they take away from this project. No problem, it is no trouble at all to stop at each major milestone, take a few pics and describe them on this thread. Stay tuned.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Prepping for background. I usually lay the tank flat when I apply expanding foam. I don't have that ability with the tank already installed. So to aid in application I built out areas I knew there was going to be a thick layer of foam with small pieces of egg crate. It gives me the general shape of the background and builds a pretty solid structure with all the pieces interconnected like a web. Hopefully the foam grabs on nicely and simple doesn't fall to the ground.


----------



## chefboyardee

ulyssis said:


> Hopefully the foam grabs on nicely and simple doesn't fall to the ground.


ran into this same problem with my 1st tank. The extra eggcrate is a great idea, but If I can give some unsolicited advice: build it from the bottom up and wait till it has some structural integrity, no more than 6-8" at a time unless it has something like your driftwood to also cling to. It will be time consuming but the weight of the foam, especially as it starts to expand out past your eggcrate form, will tear large sheets off as the forms skin. A lot of it looks like it will work really well but there are areas like the bottom left, the right wall, and the middle-upper left where I can see the foam starting to collapse if you add too much at a time


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL

"Turpentine*(also called spirit of*turpentine, oil of*turpentine, wood turpentine*and colloquially turps) is a fluid obtained by the distillation of resin obtained from live trees, mainly pines. It is mainly used as a solvent and as a source of materials for organic synthesis."

I've seen it used to thin silicone coating vines for dart tanks on here and no comments as to it being dangerous to the frogs. I'm talking true pure turpentine as described above, not the 'alternative' cheaper turpentine substitute. But, as with anything, always research it yourself before making your choice. I used it, no problems.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

chefboyardee said:


> ran into this same problem with my 1st tank. The extra eggcrate is a great idea, but If I can give some unsolicited advice: build it from the bottom up and wait till it has some structural integrity, no more than 6-8" at a time unless it has something like your driftwood to also cling to. It will be time consuming but the weight of the foam, especially as it starts to expand out past your eggcrate form, will tear large sheets off as the forms skin. A lot of it looks like it will work really well but there are areas like the bottom left, the right wall, and the middle-upper left where I can see the foam starting to collapse if you add too much at a time




Thanks for the advice. The background will be a combination of foam and either clay or zoopoxy (haven't decided yet). Anything that is foam will end up being covered with spyra for plants and moss to grow on. The bottom left will most likely be the material other than foam. 

In past builds, I usually did the entire background at once. If I go slow with this one, will new foam stick to, previously applied, dry foam? Can I work in stages?

I'm using touch and foam this time around. I hadn't had much luck with great stuff.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

ulyssis said:


> Thanks for the advice. The background will be a combination of foam and either clay or zoopoxy (haven't decided yet). Anything that is foam will end up being covered with spyra for plants and moss to grow on. The bottom left will most likely be the material other than foam.
> 
> In past builds, I usually did the entire background at once. If I go slow with this one, will new foam stick to, previously applied, dry foam? Can I work in stages?
> 
> I'm using touch and foam this time around. I hadn't had much luck with great stuff.


The foam sticks to it's self and cures just fine. It actually works better in increments if you're going vertical.


----------



## ulyssis

Lokirathehunter said:


> The foam sticks to it's self and cures just fine. It actually works better in increments if you're going vertical.




Awesome. Looks like it'll be a slower process but worth it. Hey, I was looking at your 10 gallon build. Nice tank looks bigger than it actually is. What green ground covering plant are you using? I like how it sits low like a carpet.


----------



## Tivaj

What kind of silicone are gonna be using?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> What kind of silicone are gonna be using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I'm not. I'm using gorilla glue (brown kind says its waterproof) to adhere the spyra to the carved foam.


----------



## TJ_Burton

ulyssis said:


> I'm not. I'm using gorilla glue (brown kind says its waterproof) to adhere the spyra to the carved foam.


Good choice - used the same stuff and it works very well.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

ulyssis said:


> Awesome. Looks like it'll be a slower process but worth it. Hey, I was looking at your 10 gallon build. Nice tank looks bigger than it actually is. What green ground covering plant are you using? I like how it sits low like a carpet.


Yes, surely worth it!  That stuff loves to slide right down when it's wet and you go more than a few inches vertical, I learned that the hard way 

Thank you! I'm really shocked people have had mostly nice things to say about it! I tried really hard to create something pretty for my first viv. Most of my plants will stay small but my larger plants will end up in a larger tank when they get too big.

The ground covering is Dried Mood Moss (1 Gallon Bag) | Josh's Frogs my leaf litter and a few plants will be arriving tomorrow, so there's a few more changes being made. Unfortunately, my ficus pumilia quercifolia doesn't seem to be doing well


----------



## ulyssis

Lokirathehunter said:


> Yes, surely worth it!  That stuff loves to slide right down when it's wet and you go more than a few inches vertical, I learned that the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm really shocked people have had mostly nice things to say about it! I tried really hard to create something pretty for my first viv. Most of my plants will stay small but my larger plants will end up in a larger tank when they get too big.
> 
> 
> 
> The ground covering is Dried Mood Moss (1 Gallon Bag) | Josh's Frogs my leaf litter and a few plants will be arriving tomorrow, so there's a few more changes being made. Unfortunately, my ficus pumilia quercifolia doesn't seem to be doing well




I have the dried mood moss from them as well. Did yours come back to life?


----------



## Lokirathehunter

ulyssis said:


> I have the dried mood moss from them as well. Did yours come back to life?


It was put in only a few days ago, so I couldn't tell you. This is my first build with plants but my second hardscape. I have a 40 gallon chillin' incomplete for someone else (my first hardscape).


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

I decided to go with the Polygem stuff. I made 3 "rock" areas on the background to break it up a bit. The egg crate skeleton worked like a charm. It was easy to adhere and mold the epoxy.

I also started foaming a bit. Just in the areas I need completely filled so frogs don't make their way in. Again, the egg crate helped. A lot.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Finished foaming. Lots of carving to do. My least most enjoyable thing to do while building vivs. This was my first time using touch n foam as opposed to great stuff. I can say it expands a lot more than GS. I used the landscaping version because it's black.


----------



## ruairidh_

Holy... Christ it expands....

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Holy... Christ it expands....
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Lol. Right. Consider half of that stuff gone when I'm done carving. Not looking forward to it, but a necessary evil.


----------



## ruairidh_

I don't envy you at this bit xD

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

TJ_Burton said:


> Good choice - used the same stuff and it works very well.




When you applied the gorilla glue, what method did you use? I read to do this somewhere (I forget):

Dampen area with water. 

Apply glue. 

Wait 30min until tacky.

Apply spyra. Press firmly but not too firm where the spyra absorbs the glue.


----------



## ChrisAZ

ulyssis said:


> When you applied the gorilla glue, what method did you use? I read to do this somewhere (I forget):
> 
> Dampen area with water.
> 
> Apply glue.
> 
> Wait 30min until tacky.
> 
> Apply spyra. Press firmly but not too firm where the spyra absorbs the glue.



The Folius website has instructions.

I don't remember using water to dampen the area first but may have misted the foam a little. I know the water will cause it to expand and dry really fast.It took an hour for the gorilla glue to get tacky enough to apply the Spyra without the danger of it soaking into the cloth in my experience. I suggest experimenting with gluing some to some of the scrap chunks of foam your going to have after carving. You may be tempted to rush at this point, I suggest you resist the temptation and do it right. It's worth taking as long as it needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ChrisAZ said:


> The Folius website has instructions.
> 
> I don't remember using water to dampen the area first but may have misted the foam a little. I know the water will cause it to expand and dry really fast.It took an hour for the gorilla glue to get tacky enough to apply the Spyra without the danger of it soaking into the cloth in my experience. I suggest experimenting with gluing some to some of the scrap chunks of foam your going to have after carving. You may be tempted to rush at this point, I suggest you resist the temptation and do it right. It's worth taking as long as it needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome. I think that's where I read the instructions. I don't think I will do the water. 

Agreed. I will take some time for this process.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

1st foam carve pass done. Big chunks removed. Enough carving for today. Finer carve tomorrow.


----------



## erikm

Looking awesome man!


----------



## ulyssis

erikm said:


> Looking awesome man!




Thanks dude. I'll be ready for those clippings in a week.


----------



## jimmy rustles

Im kinda sad that you foamed the wood, it looked so nice tree-like without sprayfoam, i wouldnt have included it in the background as much 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

jimmy rustles said:


> Im kinda sad that you foamed the wood, it looked so nice tree-like without sprayfoam, i wouldnt have included it in the background as much
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk




I was concerned about the wood being engulfed in the foam. It was not my intention. I didn't predict correctly how much the foam would expand. Any how I am trimming and carving the foam some more to reclaim some of the "lost" wood. I will post a pic when I am finished and happy with the piece. 

I only meant to foam between different pieces of wood to fill the gap. I will grow moss on those parts to hide the foam-filled joint.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Started finer carving and trimming of the foam. I needed to get into tight spaces and the serrated knife I was using wasn't cutting it (pun intended). So I went to my trusty Dremel multi-max tool. It work out perfectly. I used the flush saw blade, for finer trimming, and sanding disc to remove any foam that covered the wood. Hard to see from this pic but I was able to expose more wood. I will be trimming some more.


----------



## erikm

ulyssis said:


> Construction update.
> 
> Started finer carving and trimming of the foam. I needed to get into tight spaces and the serrated knife I was using wasn't cutting it (pun intended). So I went to my trusty Dremel multi-max tool. It work out perfectly. I used the flush saw blade, for finer trimming, and sanding disc to remove any foam that covered the wood. Hard to see from this pic but I was able to expose more wood. I will be trimming some more.


That looks much better than the first trimming. Much more definition. Regardless, it'll be covered by green eventually.


----------



## oldlady25715

May want to consider not foaming in those seed pods, as they get pretty mucky with time and may need to be replaced/removed.


----------



## ulyssis

oldlady25715 said:


> May want to consider not foaming in those seed pods, as they get pretty mucky with time and may need to be replaced/removed.




Never knew that. How long before they break down?

I am going to line the inside with silicone. If they breakdown fast, I may slow it down by applying a clear protectant like I did the mushroom ledges.


----------



## oldlady25715

I did a few with a few thick layers of silicon to hold water. Looks cool for awhile. But the pods are absorbant and when get saturated over time the silicon breaks down along with organic fibers--took about a year for me to pull them out because were taking up space, decomposing, no longer held water.


----------



## ulyssis

oldlady25715 said:


> I did a few with a few thick layers of silicon to hold water. Looks cool for awhile. But the pods are absorbant and when get saturated over time the silicon breaks down along with organic fibers--took about a year for me to pull them out because were taking up space, decomposing, no longer held water.




Thanks. Good to know. Let's see how long they hold up if they are protected all around.


----------



## BrainBug

Bravo! I'm very impressed to see how fast this project has come along. I can't believe your progress from the time you put up the thread asking for opinions on what type of tank to build to how far it has come along since, especially considering that you had to modify a wall in your home.

Your obviously someone who gets stuff done.


----------



## ulyssis

BrainBug said:


> Bravo! I'm very impressed to see how fast this project has come along. I can't believe your progress from the time you put up the thread asking for opinions on what type of tank to build to how far it has come along since, especially considering that you had to modify a wall in your home.
> 
> 
> 
> Your obviously someone who gets stuff done.




Thanks man. I need to finish before I can start anything new. OCD in me.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

As the spyra dries to the foam background, I started working on the RGB LED lights that will add color to the day night cycle. Orange for the sunset/sunrise, blue for moonlight and red/blue, with the grow lights on 100%, during full sun for maximum plant absorption. 

I wired them in parallel so each strip gets equal amount of power. That, and it is easier to build a wire harness with a parallel hookup. 

I wired 8 strips, which is probably overkill, but I haven't done this before so I figured disconnecting lights, or lessening the power, will be easier then adding more once they are in place. 

They are not hooked up to the TC420 controller yet. I just hooked them up straight to the power supply for testing purposes. Good news is that I got the wiring soldered correctly first time around and I tested each color individually.


----------



## ulyssis

Playing around with the TC420. Heres moonlight.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Spyra glued and trimmed on background. Everywhere I used spyra I will be growing different species of moss. So if you can imagine all the black areas green once it's grown in (hopefully). Firefly LEDs, that are not part of the background, are disguised as vines. Thermo/humidity sensors disguised as vines as well. Zoopoxy fake rocks are painted. Monkey pods have been lined with brown silicone on the inside.



























































































Once this dries completely, I'm going to put in the substrate, more vines, install the misters and start the automated schedule for misting and lights. Then I will start spreading the moss mix I picked up locally, from The Green Oasis (Toronto Area), so it can get a head start on growing. While the moss is establishing itself, I will start the hunt for plants.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Vines. Vines. Vines. A few touch ups needed as installing took some coco/peat off.


----------



## Tivaj

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fingolfin

Those vines are amazing!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_

Wasn't there a monkey nut shell thing, near the top, where did that go? Or am I mistaken? Looks insane btw

Edit; I answered my own question , will you be adding those seed pods in the previous photos back in?
Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Wasn't there a monkey nut shell thing, near the top, where did that go? Or am I mistaken? Looks insane btw
> 
> Edit; I answered my own question , will you be adding those seed pods in the previous photos back in?
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




I just put them back. I took them out as they were getting in the way of the background work.


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> Wasn't there a monkey nut shell thing, near the top, where did that go? Or am I mistaken? Looks insane btw
> 
> Edit; I answered my own question , will you be adding those seed pods in the previous photos back in?
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Here you go. You're not going crazy.


----------



## ruairidh_

Ah that makes sense XD looks really cool, can't wait to see it planted 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Some more tidbits done. 

First layer of substrate in. ABG mix. I love how the tree roots look. I added a tall boulder as a final hardscape piece. 











Film canisters. 3 in total. I covered these silicone, coco fibers and peat to blend in better with the rest of the tank. I didn't want the unnatural look of the plastic in there. Then I removed the suction cup and used black upholstery nails to hold them into the foam background. I can easily remove to see if any eggs have been laid. 











Misting nozzles installed.











My view of the tank as I go up and down the stairs. Nice to see.


----------



## C los7

Absolutely fantastic looking!


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Top and bottom U-Channels installed. These two pieces is what is going to hold the front glass in and allow me to slide it open for feeding and maintenance.


----------



## ruairidh_

So I'm guessing that part juts out from the wall a bit to allow the glass to slide? And what were the three bits of tubing down at the bottom for again?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> So I'm guessing that part juts out from the wall a bit to allow the glass to slide? And what were the three bits of tubing down at the bottom for again?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Yeah. The front of the tank sits 8mm beyond the surface of the wall to allow the 6mm front glass to slide side to side. The three bits of tubing you see on the surface of the substrate are intake vents. If the front glass gets condensation or the humidity gets too high, fans are going to kick-in and bring the humidity down.


----------



## C los7

Man do you sleep? Getting lots done, can't wait to see it done. 
By the way when your done can you build me one like that too? Lol


----------



## ulyssis

C los7 said:


> Man do you sleep? Getting lots done, can't wait to see it done.
> By the way when your done can you build me one like that too? Lol




Sleep is the cousin of death. Bonus points if you can tell me what artist song that's from.


----------



## ulyssis

Playing around with some sunrise/sunset color. What do you guys think of this:


----------



## erikm

Loving all the updates. You're certainly a details guy!


----------



## ulyssis

RGB LED + TC420 24hr cycle test. 

Hey guys I put together a quick video to show a full 24hr color lighting test. Don't worry the video is sped up to a minute long. Don't forget I have the Kessil lights as the mains during the day. They are not used in this video. Just the RGBs. 

https://youtu.be/xuoPZ5NUS6o


----------



## Teacher Tia

NAS - N.Y. State of Mind 



ulyssis said:


> Sleep is the cousin of death. Bonus points if you can tell me what artist song that's from.


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> NAS - N.Y. State of Mind




I love that era.


----------



## Teacher Tia

Sometimes the lyrics aren't my favorite but musically I love it!



ulyssis said:


> I love that era.


----------



## Tivaj

Where is the fireflies?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> Where is the fireflies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I forgot to plug em in. They are there tho.


----------



## chefboyardee

doesn't the kessil already come with the ability to shift the color and intensity? Im all for DIY but a bluefish controller can set up easy sunrise/sunset functionality on the kessil LEDs


----------



## ulyssis

chefboyardee said:


> doesn't the kessil already come with the ability to shift the color and intensity? Im all for DIY but a bluefish controller can set up easy sunrise/sunset functionality on the kessil LEDs




Kessils can go from white daylight to warm white. That's it. I wanted orange, purples and blues for different times of the day.


----------



## chefboyardee

ulyssis said:


> Kessils can go from white daylight to warm white. That's it. I wanted orange, purples and blues for different times of the day.


ah gotcha, Im used to the tuna blues that can hit all the different colors, didnt know the FW version was so limited


----------



## ulyssis

chefboyardee said:


> ah gotcha, Im used to the tuna blues that can hit all the different colors, didnt know the FW version was so limited




Wow. I never knew the tuna blues did all colors. Had I known I would've looked at that one more closely. Everyone kept insisting on the tuna Suns. Maybe they are more powerful for my setup *shrugs shoulders.


----------



## chefboyardee

ulyssis said:


> Wow. I never knew the tuna blues did all colors. Had I known I would've looked at that one more closely. Everyone kept insisting on the tuna Suns. Maybe they are more powerful for my setup *shrugs shoulders.


nah, I brought up a moot point I guess, tuna suns have better range for plant growth. The tuna blues dont have full RBG functionality, but certainly enough whites, blues, and reds to function as a cool sunrise and sunset. That aside, the tuna blues would have been too blue/purple heavy for you anyway, so, meh 

tank looks great so far, any thought to which plants?


----------



## eddiesylas

Is there anywhere you can run a thin clear tubing from top to bottom of the reservoir so that you have level indication in your reservoir?


----------



## ulyssis

chefboyardee said:


> nah, I brought up a moot point I guess, tuna suns have better range for plant growth. The tuna blues dont have full RBG functionality, but certainly enough whites, blues, and reds to function as a cool sunrise and sunset. That aside, the tuna blues would have been too blue/purple heavy for you anyway, so, meh
> 
> 
> 
> tank looks great so far, any thought to which plants?




Tons of epiphytic plants. Small ones. I want the tree to be covered in all sorts of small plants. A couple of smaller broms. Then some lower light loving ground plants. Also vine-type plants for the net cups. 

I'm not the best at plant selection. That's probably my weakest skill when it comes to vivs. I'm open to suggestions as I will be planting real soon.


----------



## ulyssis

eddiesylas said:


> Is there anywhere you can run a thin clear tubing from top to bottom of the reservoir so that you have level indication in your reservoir?




That is a good idea. I wish I thought of that. Instead I took a ping pong ball and glued a bright yellow straw to it. Dropped it into the tube straw side up. As I fill, when I see the straw in view, at the top, I know the water level is just below the nozzles.


----------



## chefboyardee

ulyssis said:


> Tons of epiphytic plants. Small ones. I want the tree to be covered in all sorts of small plants. A couple of smaller broms. Then some lower light loving ground plants. Also vine-type plants for the net cups.
> 
> I'm not the best at plant selection. That's probably my weakest skill when it comes to vivs. I'm open to suggestions as I will be planting real soon.


check out:
Orchids By Hausermann: <b><font color="green">MINIATURE ORCHIDS</font><b

I got a lot of my orchids from him and he's great w/ packaging and his prices are awesome


----------



## ulyssis

chefboyardee said:


> check out:
> 
> Orchids By Hausermann: <b><font color="green">MINIATURE ORCHIDS</font><b
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of my orchids from him and he's great w/ packaging and his prices are awesome




I appreciate the link. But I'm in Toronto, canada (go raptors!) and shipping live plants across the border is too much of a hassle. I have to stay local or within canada at least. 

It's too bad too, I really want to purchase viv plants online. Not to many places around here specializing in plants for our hobby.


----------



## ulyssis

Construction update. 

Moss mix has been spread on the spyra. MistKing is on a schedule via the herpstat4. Kessil lights are on a day/night cycle. Let's grow some moss. Hopefully. 

I never had any luck growing moss in my other vivs. I used the dry stuff because they claimed on the sites, I bought them from, that they would come back to life. Never did. Maybe my lights were too weak or not enough watering. 

This time around I found a local supplier of live moss mix. My lights are pretty strong and I have the spyra to hold moisture. Let's see what happens.


----------



## C los7

Is that green oasis moss? I have it in my vivs and it grows like crazy. Awesome stuff.


----------



## ulyssis

C los7 said:


> Is that green oasis moss? I have it in my vivs and it grows like crazy. Awesome stuff.




Yes. It is Green Oasis. Phil hooked me up. How long before yours started sprouting new growth?


----------



## TJ_Burton

ulyssis said:


> Yes. It is Green Oasis. Phil hooked me up. How long before yours started sprouting new growth?


I've used a few of Phil's moss mixes and I typically start getting new steady growth around the two week mark.


----------



## erikm

Yeah you're not going to have any problems growing moss this time with Phil's spread. I also had growth within 2 weeks but around 4-6 weeks is when you'll really see it come alive.


----------



## Teacher Tia

I'm looking for a moss mix. Can you send me a link for the one you have?


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> I'm looking for a moss mix. Can you send me a link for the one you have?




Are you in canada?


----------



## erikm

Teacher Tia said:


> I'm looking for a moss mix. Can you send me a link for the one you have?


Try Moss Mix - Folius Enterprises LLC


----------



## Teacher Tia

I am in Portland, Oregon, USA


ulyssis said:


> Are you in canada?


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> I am in Portland, Oregon, USA




Folius as mentioned above has good moss from what I hear. I wanted some but they say they don't ship across the border as it is considered live plants.


----------



## Teacher Tia

Thanks for the heads up! It looks like they are out of moss right now but I am on a email list to hear when they have it back.


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It looks like they are out of moss right now but I am on a email list to hear when they have it back.


It's that good. Once its in stock be sure to buy.


----------



## Teacher Tia

I ordered some of the same kind from Glass Box Tropicals since they had it in stock. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## ulyssis

Picked up some plants over the weekend from a local supplier, The Green Oasis. I'm not a plant expert, so if you can help me identify some of these that would be great. If you know if they need low, medium or high light that would also help. Cheers!


----------



## ulyssis

Grabbed some orchids today.


----------



## ulyssis

Planting.


----------



## mongo77

Looks great! You should be proud of how it came out. Your hard work paid off


----------



## mvanest

By far One of the best i've ever seen. Can't wait to see it when plants a bigger. 


Met Creatieve groet,
Marcel


----------



## Teacher Tia

Wow... That really looks gorgeous... And the light looks so natural! Exactly like sunlight filtering through the treetops.


----------



## ulyssis

Teacher Tia said:


> Wow... That really looks gorgeous... And the light looks so natural! Exactly like sunlight filtering through the treetops.




Yeah, the Kessil lights, although very expensive, look really good. I used cheaper LEDs, T8s and T5s on my other tanks, and these lights are in another league. 

Thanks BTW. I'm not 100% happy with my plant placement. I may be moving them around depending how they are growing (or not).


----------



## dentex

I like the sharp light/shade effect that your fixtures create. Is it because the light beam is narrow, isn't it? (I mean the angle the light exits from the fixture).


----------



## ulyssis

dentex said:


> I like the sharp light/shade effect that your fixtures create. Is it because the light beam is narrow, isn't it? (I mean the angle the light exits from the fixture).




Yeah the beam is pretty narrow that's why I opted for 2 Kessils. More floor coverage. The floor of the viv has heavily shaded areas as well as really bright ones as well. Like the sun breaking through the canopy of the forest. 

The Kessils I got were the A360WE models which have a different lens, causing a wider spread (at the sacrifice of a lesser intensity beam), than the original A360W.


----------



## ulyssis

Purchased some miniature broms today locally.


----------



## Tivaj

Nice...you should post a video of this enclosure 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_

With the fireflies on too 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Tivaj said:


> Nice...you should post a video of this enclosure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




What I haven't mentioned, was that I was taking HD footage of this build since I started. Once it's all grown in and imitators are in, there will be a detailed documentary of this build on YouTube.


----------



## ulyssis

ruairidh_ said:


> With the fireflies on too
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Absolutely!


----------



## 9darlingcalvi

Any frogs yet?


----------



## starscream19120

Absolutely amazing work! Once I can get my own place I hope to build something as nice as this


----------



## 9darlingcalvi

Frog watch?


----------



## ulyssis

starscream19120 said:


> Absolutely amazing work! Once I can get my own place I hope to build something as nice as this




Thanks man.


----------



## ulyssis

9darlingcalvi said:


> Any frogs yet?




Not yet. Won't be for awhile. Maybe fall. I want the plants to grow in fully and I'm monitoring temps and humidity throughout the day to make sure my schedules are on point. Moss is slowly starting to come in.


----------



## moore40

Dude this thing is stupid. Many thumbs up.


----------



## Mycte

Congratulations!!!Great job!. Beacuse and great plan.what software did you use if i can ask?. Key is planification un opinion.

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Mycte said:


> Congratulations!!!Great job!. Beacuse and great plan.what software did you use if i can ask?. Key is planification un opinion.
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk




Yes. Planning was a key part in foreseeing any possible issues. I'm not saying I didn't run to any, but not as much as I would have I hadn't I taken the time to plan. Believe it or not, I just used illustrator to mock up my plans. I tried 3D software, but there was too much of a learning curve for me. I'm efficient at illustrator and was able to draw as fast as I could think of ideas.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

ulyssis said:


> I have the dried mood moss from them as well. Did yours come back to life?


In my experience dried moss has never came back for me. I only buy live moss now from HEHERP and Chuck aka Manuran in the classifieds section. I got some on the way now from Chuck.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

ulyssis said:


> Construction update.
> 
> Finished foaming. Lots of carving to do. My least most enjoyable thing to do while building vivs. This was my first time using touch n foam as opposed to great stuff. I can say it expands a lot more than GS. I used the landscaping version because it's black.


Wow man the foam went crazy. I use the window and door Great Stuff now it doesn't foam that much at all. Great if you're gonna use Spryra. 
Here is 2 vivs I built recently and I didn't have to do much carving at all.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

I hope you don't mind the few posts I was replying as I went along. Man this viv is nice. I wish I had the knowledge and the $ to build something like this lol.

Those big pods you got hanging break down pretty fast. They get really soggy and will eventually break apart. After about a year of being in my Paludarium I went in to rip out a bunch of plants and picked it up and it fell to pieces. 
I did a search for that green oasis moss and got no hits. I would like to try it.
Nevermind just found the site and it says Canada only  
I have been trying the Folius moss to no avail. I need to contact Dev Lee about it. Never really messed with a moss mix that comes dry. it says just add water but the water doesn't help it stick. 

Teacher Tia if you are seeing this Glass Box Tropicals is where I got my Folius moss mix. I guess Mike bought a bunch from Dev at Folius to put on his site. 
Folius Moss Mix


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Too late to edit but after reading my post again I want to clarify I meant I wish I had the knowledge meaning all the electrical stuff lol I know how to do all the other stuff


----------



## ulyssis

Plant growth update. 

Moss is starting to come in nicely! Best results I've had with moss. Tried dry moss that claimed came back to life. Never did. Tried about 3 different brands. 

Went to live moss mix this time around, from a local vendor, Green Oasis, and I couldn't be happier:


----------



## Damon Ryan

What vendor sells that moss? It looks great!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Damon Ryan said:


> What vendor sells that moss? It looks great!


The Green Oasis it's a Canadian company ran by a guy named Phil and he cannot ship to the US

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundfrog

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> The Green Oasis it's a Canadian company ran by a guy named Phil and he cannot ship to the US
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


That's such a bummer, because that moss looks awesome, and I wish I could have some. That's when you don't want to live in the US.


----------



## ulyssis

roundfrog said:


> That's such a bummer, because that moss looks awesome, and I wish I could have some. That's when you don't want to live in the US.




Consider yourselves lucky. You guys in the US have waaaaay more options when it comes to vivarium live supplies. Trust me. I was doing a lot of shopping online during this build.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

ulyssis said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. You guys in the US have waaaaay more options when it comes to vivarium live supplies. Trust me. I was doing a lot of shopping online during this build.


Yeah that's true but some specific items we just can't get our couldn't get for the longest time. Like Epi-Web, Hygrolon, but it's mostly European countries they have all the really unique and cool stuff. 
Although now glass box tropicals now sells the stuff.
I see what you mean about Canada.
Although I think Canada should relax in the US should relax if the items are grown in controlled environments it's not like we're going outside and collecting soil. These soils and stuff are in controlled environments.
After looking at his must make some pretty sure it's just Moss mixed with sphagnum peat moss.
I'm going to test it a little bit with that method.

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis

Growth update. 4 months. 

4 veraderos are going in this weekend. 6 in total. 2 more in fall (they are still being cared for).


----------



## erikm

Outstanding job man! You've really created a slice of jungle. Great depth!


----------



## ulyssis

Plant growth update. 4 months in.


----------



## ulyssis

How the front glass slides for maintenance.


----------



## skanderson

looks nice great to see it coming together so well.


----------



## ulyssis

First inhabitants in the tank:

https://youtu.be/4JvMW0bU_kU


----------



## Jay2

ulyssis said:


> First inhabitants in the tank:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4JvMW0bU_kU


Beautiful. Where did you pick your Varaderos up from?


----------



## ulyssis

Jay2 said:


> Beautiful. Where did you pick your Varaderos up from?




Local fellow hobbyist.


----------



## erikm

Pleasure to meet you! Great vid man. I'm still regreting letting that full orange head go! Haha


----------



## ulyssis

Frog shots!


----------



## Lokirathehunter

A little update?


----------



## TorrentialTokay

Nicely planned out!!


----------



## WZDesigns

Stunning tank you have there. Thanks for a very detailed build process. Getting everything to fit inside the wall cavity has given me some ideas on how to compact much of my equipment. 

Any additional updates? Would love to see a FTS on how it looks from across the room.


----------



## rjs5134

How did I miss this before??? This thread is insane. What a GREAT job. The work is excellent, the creativity is off the chart and the pictures, especially the closeups of the frogs are ridiculous. Can't wait to see more.


----------

